# Turquoise inlay question



## El Guapo (Jun 27, 2016)

I am making a cutting board for a coworker out of some of @Tony 's mesquite, and I plan to fill some of the cracks with crushed turquoise. I know what I would do if I were turning, but I can't exactly use CA on this since it will be a cutting board. So my question is, what is my best course of action?

1) Mix some epoxy and add the crushed stone straight to the mix. Then push the mix into the cracks with a popsicle stick.
2) Fill the crack with the crushed stone, then with ever the lightest touch, gently pour the epoxy over the crushed stone.
3) Other?



 



 

Note: I will gladly sell the plans for my stone crushing mechanism for the low price of $19.99. All proceeds go to benefit Guapo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 27, 2016)

I am not sure I would even fill it in. first off its going to trash a knifes edge if used in that area and there is the possibility of a stone frag getting dislodged and getting mixed in with the food and possibly breaking someones tooth lol. just my 2 cents

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 27, 2016)

I said cutting board, but this will actually be more of a serving tray. The only thing he plans on cutting on it is cheese. Not the kind of cutting the cheese I am known for... a more culinary version of cheese cutting.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 27, 2016)

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY! I need to buy 2 sets of plans for that crushing tool so I have a back up in case I lose the first set.

Not sure I would have thought of what @brown down said but it makes sense having said it. None-the-less I would also like to know how this would be done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 27, 2016)

I have used epoxy with copper powder so I wouldn't see why not. why don't you want to use the CA glue? that would be my choice


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 27, 2016)

brown down said:


> I have used epoxy with copper powder so I wouldn't see why not. why don't you want to use the CA glue? that would be my choice


I just wouldn't think CA would be food safe. Maybe it is after it cures?


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 27, 2016)

Will this be a live edge cutting board? If not, could put an inlay around the perimeter to dress it up -- think would be too difficult if this will be a live edge board. As much as I love inlays, I think I would opt to not attempt to fill that crack, for reasons indicated previously. Chuck


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 27, 2016)

After doing some searching on the web, I see that several people use CA for this application. Also, I'm seeing several posts from folks in the medical community who claim CA is biologically inert when cured. I think I may go that route, but would still love to hear any more advice/insight.


----------



## Tony (Jun 27, 2016)

@David Hill


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 27, 2016)

Please post pics when your done, possibly the super secret process pics as well.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 27, 2016)

I wouldn't fill it, but I probably would use a couple of bow ties. Maybe one big ass bow tie would be cool. 

If I were forced to fill it(at gunpoint), I would probably use colored epoxy. You can use dye or paint to tint the epoxy. The cracks seems a little small for you to get much 'pop' from the turquoise powder.


I wouldn't worry about the CA from a health standpoint, but I doubt it will hold up over time. 

I don't think you're charging enough for you rock smasher plans...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 27, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I wouldn't fill it, but I probably would use a couple of bow ties. Maybe one big ass bow tie would be cool.
> 
> If I were forced to fill it(at gunpoint), I would probably use colored epoxy. You can use dye or paint to tint the epoxy. The cracks seems a little small for you to get much 'pop' from the turquoise powder.
> 
> ...


But my price is grandfathered in, right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 27, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> But my price is grandfathered in, right?


Only if you order now... Supplies are limited.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 27, 2016)

Im with Doc, the crack looks too thin to hold enough fill to show up much. tinting the resin helps a little. But I think I would fill that crack with dark tinted epoxy and wait for a bigger crack to do your turquoise thing. Of course you can always widen the crack near the surface to hold more stuff, I do it all the time on turnings...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 27, 2016)

The slab I cut my coworker's serving tray from was large enough to make one for me as well. I went ahead and widened the cracks on the extra and filled them with turquoise and CA. I will sand down and see how it looks. I suspect I will need to crush some up into a fine powder and do one more fill, but we'll see. Learning is fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## El Guapo (Jun 27, 2016)

This is the progress for tonight. No sanding or cleaning up yet, but I did wipe down the skeet with a little MS to show the color.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 27, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> But my price is grandfathered in, right?


Don't worry, you're grandfathered in. But the price just skyrocketed for all the other yahoos!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 27, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Don't worry, you're grandfathered in. But the price just skyrocketed for all the other yahoos!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 27, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> This is the progress for tonight. No sanding or cleaning up yet, but I did wipe down the skeet with a little MS to show the color.
> 
> View attachment 107568


What do you use for sandpaper? Do you need anything special because of the different hardness between the wood and turquoise?


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 27, 2016)

I usually use Klingspor on my belt sander. I'll probably hit this with 180 or 220 to start with, but I might have to get more aggressive depending on how the CA is behaving. I really hate to go lower than 150 on my belt... just leaves nasty scratches. I'll take it up to 320 or 400 on my orbital. Or maybe I'll just send this to @Tony to use on his new drum sander.

To answer your question, I don't know. I wasn't planning on using anything special, but if someone knows a better way, I'm open to suggestions!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2016)

Andrew, I would use the normal grit on the belt sander, then start with 80 on the RO and go up from there. Or just send it to me and I'll take care of it for ya! Tony


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2016)

I experimented with copper in walnut small cracks a few days ago. I think the combo is pretty cool but I'm not sure the cracks were big enough to warrant it. A couple were maybe but I should've probably either made the small ones larger or used epoxy. Iffy outcome ........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I experimented with copper in walnut small cracks a few days ago. I think the combo is pretty cool but I'm not sure the cracks were big enough to warrant it. A couple were maybe but I should've probably either made the small ones larger or used epoxy. Iffy outcome ........
> 
> View attachment 107574



I like the look! Did you use copper filings? Tony


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2016)

Tony said:


> I like the look! Did you use copper filings? Tony



Yes copper filings @Bigdrowdy1 gave me. He can tell you more about them. They're small copper filings is all I know.


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 28, 2016)

I've got some extra copper laying around... I may file some down and give that a try on a future project. I like the idea! 

Oh, I also sell copper engravings of President Lincoln for $19.99 each as well. PM if interested.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yes copper filings @Bigdrowdy1 gave me. He can tell you more about them. They're small copper filings is all I know.



From a key cutter maybe?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> I've got some extra copper laying around... I may file some down and give that a try on a future project. I like the idea!
> 
> Oh, I also sell copper engravings of President Lincoln for $19.99 each as well. PM if interested.



So if I give you an Andy Jackson you'll give me a copper engraving in change?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2016)

Tony said:


> From a key cutter maybe?



I don't think keys are made of copper. Some kind of brass alloy. Copper is too soft for keys.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2016)

Kevin said:


> So if I give you an Andy Jackson you'll give me a copper engraving in change?



I dang sure wouldn't trade Jackson for Lincoln!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 28, 2016)

Kevin said:


> So if I give you an Andy Jackson you'll give me a copper engraving in change?


You got it... very limited supply though, so act fast!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> You got it... very limited supply though, so act fast!


I'm just going to have my paycheck direct deposit to your account until my wife figures it out anyway. Send me 2 of everything please...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> You got it... very limited supply though, so act fast!



Maybe we should call him "el ronco" instead...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Tony said:


> From a key cutter maybe?





Copper chops or more precisely aspirator copper dust. I have both fine chopped and aspirator material from recycling copper wire to be re-melted and make new wire. I work in e recycling facility and really come across some great stuff from time to time. I am usually allowed to purchase some items a few times a year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I don't think keys are made of copper. Some kind of brass alloy. Copper is too soft for keys.


That is a great idea. I have an old key cutter and would not have any issue with running some copper through it. @El Guapo I will make you some for the low price of $19.99



plus shipping, tax, handling fees, packaging, environmental fees. It comes out to $4,673.92 per ounce...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Copper chops or more precisely aspirator copper dust. I have both fine chopped and aspirator material from recycling copper wire to be re-melted and make new wire. I work in e recycling facility and really come across some great stuff from time to time. I am usually allowed to purchase some items a few times a year.



Rodney, if you have some to spare I'll buy or trade you for some. Tony


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That is a great idea. I have an old key cutter and would not have any issue with running some copper through it. @El Guapo I will make you some for the low price of $19.99
> 
> 
> 
> plus shipping, tax, handling fees, packaging, environmental fees. It comes out to $4,673.92 per ounce...



I want my cut. I'm due I tell ya. Not expecting though. In either sense.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

This is about 60 seconds of running copper tubing on the key machine. Yep, that's my shiny new hand carved faux copper Lincoln Memorial coin purchased from @El Guapo. He was selling for 19.99 when I got this, the price may have gone up so you better hurry.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is about 60 seconds of running copper tubing on the key machine. Yep, that's my shiny new hand carved faux copper Lincoln Memorial coin purchased from @El Guapo. He was selling for 19.99 when I got this, the price may have gone up so you better hurry.
> 
> View attachment 107623



Don, I think you need some Texas Mesquite you can fill with that copper so you too can have a cutting board as cool as @El Guapo! Tony


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Tony said:


> Rodney, if you have some to spare I'll buy or trade you for some. Tony




Tony I will check this weekend. I know I have some just gotta find it. You want real fine aspirator or fine chops? I may also have some brass pins as well.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2016)

Don reminds me of me. The sick puppy. How the hell y'all have put up with me this long is amazing.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Don reminds me of me. The sick puppy. How the hell y'all have put up with me this long is amazing.


Had I read this before seeing your feet I would be honored. Having said that I have seen your feet and well, I feel a little nauseous from that statement...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I want my cut. I'm due I tell ya. Not expecting though. In either sense.


The key cutter was @Tony idea. Is this the one you wish to take credit for? Or because you used copper in a project at one time royalties should be paid to you for all projects that contain copper? I am just trying to gage the size of your ego here because what I can tell it is massive...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Tony I will check this weekend. I know I have some just gotta find it. You want real fine aspirator or fine chops? I may also have some brass pins as well.



Rodney, I have no idea the differences between these. I just want to try so filling with it, maybe you could tell me which is best. There's no hurry, don't bust your butt finding it. Are you going to SWAT? I could just get it there. Tony


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jun 28, 2016)

chops is a coarser cut where the other is almost a dust. I plan to go but then again I have planned on going the last 2 years. Hopefully be back by then.


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2016)

Well, I trust your judgement. When you run across it holler at me. Like I said, no hurry. You might ought to try hard this year, I hear there's a certain leprechaun that's going to have awesome FBE there!!


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 28, 2016)

[QUOTE="Tony, post: 360477, member: 2990", I hear there's a certain leprechaun that's going to have awesome FBE there!!/QUOTE]
I dunno! Have you seen his feet!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 28, 2016)

No more progress tonight, but I did manage to eat a lot of pizza and down a fair amount of whiskey. That seemed like a better use of my time in the moment.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## brown down (Jun 29, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> No more progress tonight, but I did manage to eat a lot of pizza and down a fair amount of whiskey. That seemed like a better use of my time in the moment.



whiskey and pizza whoa thats reflux in the making

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 29, 2016)

brown down said:


> whiskey and pizza whoa thats reflux in the making


I regret nothing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 29, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> I regret nothing!



the whiskeys for speeding up the digestive process right


----------



## Tony (Jun 29, 2016)

Were you drinking the good stuff Andrew? Tony


----------



## kweinert (Jun 29, 2016)

Tony said:


> From a key cutter maybe?



I would say probably not. I've gotten some shavings from key cutters and they are much finer. And not copper. But they are much more like little brass slivers that can really get under your skin and be a PITA to get out.

But don't ask me how I would know that, it's a trade secret.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Just in case you doubt...
> 
> View attachment 107626





kweinert said:


> I would say probably not. I've gotten some shavings from key cutters and they are much finer. And not copper. But they are much more like little brass slivers that can really get under your skin and be a PITA to get out.
> 
> But don't ask me how I would know that, it's a trade secret.



Did you use them to fill voids/cracks? How did it work?


----------



## kweinert (Jun 29, 2016)

I did fill one small crack with it, sealed with CA. I haven't final turned it yet so I don't know how it will finish. I'd show a picture but that'd mean I'd have to go to the storage shed, determine which box it's in, how many it's under, etc. Too much work since we're leaving on vacation tomorrow :)

In it's current form it did look pretty good. There's a lot of brass color in it. Just don't use your finger to try to push those little shavings toward/into the crack. At least an unprotected finger. And I don't think a rubber glove would help all that much.

BTW: I just went to the local Lowe's and asked them for the dumpings from their key cutter drawers. They were happy to oblige. Evidently there's not a large market for recycling key cuttings :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2016)

I have an old key cutter that we do not use anymore having gone to key cards. I used some copper tubing to glide over the cutter to come up with some very fine copper shavings. I like the idea of getting the cuttings from someone that cuts a lot of keys. I am going to ask ACE to same me all of theirs.


----------



## David Hill (Jun 29, 2016)

Since @Tony said something----Working the fine turquoise in and then filling with CA will work nicely.
I wouldn't worry about any fragments with that finely ground mineral. Nice functional accent.
If it was wider then I'd recommend the epoxy route.

Would think that if I were to use key cuttings/shavings that I'd likely use epoxy to bind that--would have more body to it than CA, and likely prevent some of the sharp filing issues.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 29, 2016)

Not much of an update for tonight. I hit it with the belt sander and did a light sanding with the RO at 220. I will have to go back and fill the small voids with a lot finer turquoise dust.

Lessons:
1) Super-fine grindings are critical.
2) CA seems to do the job for small fills.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony (Jul 8, 2016)

@El Guapo 

Andrew, how did this turn out? Tony


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 8, 2016)

I'll give an update tonight! Looks like CA worked great in a few areas and not so great in others. Epoxy seems to be working much better.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Epoxy seems to be working much better.



At least something is working . . . . can't say that much for you.


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 9, 2016)

I've been using key shaving for a bunch of years really like the look and get mine from the local lumber yards. Have also gotten some from lowes. After don posted about that key machine it got me thinking My father in law had one and when he passed I have it now. Gonna have to go dig it out of the shed and grind some copper tubing up and see what it looks like in some of this skeet i just got


----------

